# Common Kribs vs Rock Kribs?



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

Can someone please tell me what the difference is between a common Krib and a Rock Krib. 

I have 3 female Kribs, two that recently started showing breeding colors. I purchased a large male Krib a little over a week ago but I'm afraid that he might be a little too big to spawn with my females, just yet anyway.

He's almost 4 inches long and my females are about 1 1/2" but they're growing. 

I have heard people refer to Kribs as common or rock Kribs so I'd like to know what the difference is and hope that I do not have two different types. They're all Pelvicachromis Pulchers as far as I know.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm not sure on the "rock" Krib, since it's not a scientific name, so they could very well be the same thing.
I did see some very different Kribs at the ACA convention last summer, but I forget what the scientific name is now. I had to ask what type of fish they were and I would never have guessed they were a type of Krib. They were beautiful fish though.


----------



## Script404 (Jun 30, 2006)

Never heard of a rock crib, so cant help you there.
Theres a couple of sorts of Krib type pelvicahromis I've seen though, that look pretty similair.
pelvicachromis tenellus these are quite pretty and tend to be milder in temprament than kribs (at least the onesI had seemed to be).
And there was an article on the practical fishkeeping website about this one. Pelvicachromis rubrolabiatus


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

There is another species referred to as a 'rock krib' which is an entirely different species. The labelling of common names in pet stores is often done incorrectly, however, so please refer to online pictures of 'rock kribs' and 'pelvicachromis pulcher' males to determine if the male you have is the right species.

I know there was a seller on aquabid who was selling 'rock kribs' for quite some time,.. Completely different fish from the pulchers, and didn't look too similar.


----------



## LeviathanGirl (Nov 25, 2006)

I'd go with what Iris said. Rock krib is just common name applied to a few different species of pelvicachromis to make them sound a bit cooler. If all the fish were labeled as P. Pulcher then chances are their the same. Its always best to go with the latin/species name, rather than the common. However, doing a google search will help also. A good place to find photos is Ted Judy's site. index

I've gained an addiction for pelvicachromis species and right now I have a pair of F1(first generation from wild) Pulcher, 3 different spawns growing from that pair, and a pair of albino pulcher. I also have a pair of wild P. Rubrolabiatus and wild P. Taeniatus 'Nyete'. I cant stop collecting every species I get my hands on. I've had more in the past, but not to long ago I moved across the US and so am starting over. LOL


----------



## dyckster (Nov 28, 2006)

I remember seeing a write up about 'rock' kribs here:
Rock Kribensis - Paralabidochromis sp.

The 'normal' krib write up on the same site is here:
Krib - Pelvicachromis pulcher

They also have something called and 'ocellated' krib:
Ocellated Krib - Pelvicachromis subocellatus

I just have the normal kribs I think. Whatever is commonly sold at the LFS.


----------

